
Ask HN: Best way to screen share from mac to mac on local network? - dchuk
I have a Plex server running on an old Macbook Air that I remote into currently with OSX&#x27;s built in screen sharing. I only ever remote in from my local network, which is definitely not slow and is on a good router.<p>The Air is fine when connected directly to a monitor, but remoting in with screen sharing is just god awful, feels like a frame or two a second.<p>I leave the Air hooked up to my TV but ultimately its lid is shut all the time and I only ever remote in.<p>Is there a better way to screen share from one mac to another that isn&#x27;t slow as shit?
======
stephenr
If it's that slow it sounds like something is wrong, I've only seen that sort
of poor performance going international where bandwidth is limited (Thailand
<> Australia)

------
arrty88
vnc of course

